# B G Pump?



## swogee (Aug 18, 2006)

I have been reading some ads while looking for a tractor and I have heard the term "B G Pump" used in some ads. What exactly is a "B G Pump" with regards to a tractor, and what does "B G" mean? I'm assuming it is some sort of hydraulic pump. I don't know a lot about tractors so any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance. 

-Steve


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Howdy seogee,

Glad to have you join us here on Tractor Forum.

My short answer to your question is I don’t know. I’ve never heard the term, but by crackies, if someone is advertising that their tractors are equipped with “B G Pumps”, I, like you, want to know what the term means. 

I did a Google search and learned that there is a company that goes by the name of Bell & Gossett that makes pumps. Seems they make mostly water pumps.

I'm linking to the site below because they have a BG pump that pumps fuel, albeit they seem to specialize in drag racing equipment. 

BG Fuel Systems by Barry Grant Inc. 

I’ll standby with you and see what the real answer to your question is. In the mean time tell us what you are looking for in a tractor and which one has a “B G pump”.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That B G pump has me stumped as well. I will have to do some looking around to see what information I can find. In the mean time; let me extend my welcome to Tractor Forum swogee. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## swogee (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the response and the warm welcome. It looks like the term isn't all that common these days. I'm wondering if "BG" was a manufacturer of hyrdaulic pumps that is no longer around?

-Steve


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I'll admitt I've never heard the term either. I like the rest of you are curious too. 

Welcome to tractorforum Swogee tiphat 

HarryG :spinsmile


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Steve, can you tell us what tractor make and model this B G pump was used with?


----------



## swogee (Aug 18, 2006)

I was able to talk to a friend of mine who knows a bunch about ag. equipment and he said the term "B G pump" actually refers to a pump that was made by a company called Be Ge. The Be Ge pump was apparently used on older crawler tractors that were made by primarily Caterpillar and a few other companies like International. The Be Ge pump is apparently an add on aftermarket gear type hydraulic pump that is used to power implements. I guess the older crawler tractors didn't have built in hydraulics. 

I found an ad for an International TD18A that mentions BG pump, but it is not spelled "Be Ge" like the company name. Apparently the Be Ge company was located in Gilroy, CA and since the pumps were used on crawler type tractors they were more common on the West Coast than the East Coast. The Be Ge company went out of business in early eighties apparently. I did a search for the name Be Ge and not much comes back. I guess they are kind of rare now.

-Steve


----------

